# eibach prokits



## nismosentra (Dec 14, 2002)

Do springs like eibach prokits actually improve handling at all or only certain brands/type? Since they lower the car's center of gravity, I assume the handling is improved.

Will the prokits increase the chance that the car will bottom out when having a full trunk (using kyb agx)? If it does, it would probably be better using OE springs.

Thanks!


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Any lowering will increase the chance of your car bottoming out....especially with a full trunk.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2002)

I driving a Nissan Sentra B14 1.6L car with fitted with a eibach with a prokit, the car was lower and have a better response. It is true that it increase the changes of bottoming out, especially with the original absorber. very sad that Eibach only make spring for this car and not the absorber.

I also have a question for ask hopefully there is some help from any one. My stock absorber is giving way very fast, due to eibach spring, what brand of absorber is good for my car? the stock is very soft and it is very uncomfortable.I also made a change to the original tyre from original 165/60/14 to 195/50/15 michillin tyre. 

I would like to ask whether should I change to Koni absorber or some other brands? how about the monroe abosber which is not widely discussed here? is there are diff. for absorber for non ABS car and a ABs fited Cars?

Please help

Thank you


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

No difference in struts between ABS and non-ABS cars.

Monroe - essentially stock
Tokico - better
KYB GR-2 - essentially stock
KYB AGX - single-adjustable and fairly stiff
Gabriel - essentially stock
Koni - no struts but maybe shocks to fit B14. Offers inserts fitted to gutted struts, made for competition.

I'm sure there are others, especially non-American. White Line in Australia might offer something that we don't get.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

ok, i'm sorry but the kyb gr-2s are much better than stock. they have more dampening. i've got prokits with gr-2s all the way around on my b13 and i haven't bottomed out yet and i've done some pretty hard driving. they also make the car handle much better than it did.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Have you tried the GR-2 struts with stock springs? I personally have not tried the GR-2 struts but recall others noting they aren't significantly better than stock. Check the Seminal SE-R mailing list archives


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

no i didn't try that, i just put the prokits on when i got the gr-2s. i've compared stock replacement struts to the gr-2s side by side and it took much less weight to compress the shaft on the stockies than the gr-2s. they also sprung back out much quicker. i may be wrong, but imo they are better.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the GR2's are basically stock. I may be wrong, but I think Nissan uses the GR-2 shock stock. If you were to go to a Nissan parts dept. and order a set of shocks, it would be the same as going to pep-boys and ordering the KYB GR-2 shocks. The stock shocks won't last once the car has been lowered and the GR-2s will give out just as fast. 

The AGX model is the one you should get. They support lowered cars and as I read in the paperwork when mine arrived, they fully cover cars that are dropped 1.5" or less under their warranty.


----------

